
VPaint: An experimental vector graphics editor - jestinjoy1
http://www.vpaint.org/
======
hyperpallium
BTW when researching competitive advantage, I noticed Adobe dominated vector
graphics, with postscript (and pdf) - apart from Macromedia's Flash, which was
progressing quickly, including an optionally typed version of Javascript
(ActionScript 3.0), with performance comparable to Java.

A few months later, boom, Adobe bought Macromdia. Retaining their monopoly?
Since then, Flash development strangely languished...

Just sayin, keep going, and you may get a call from Adobe M&A.

------
donpark
Impressive. FYI, source is at:
[https://github.com/dalboris/vpaint](https://github.com/dalboris/vpaint)

~~~
dbbolton
Piggybacking to mention that the download links on their landing page are all
hosted on SourceForge, but their releases page on GH has the same version
(1.5) for all three platforms:

[https://github.com/dalboris/vpaint/releases](https://github.com/dalboris/vpaint/releases)

I won't download any binaries from SF if I can help it, due to the _recent
unpleasantness_.

------
paulus_magnus2
Working on something kind of similar: \- vector graphics/drawings created by
freehand / writing [http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934](http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934)

[http://write-live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e](http://write-
live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e)

\- unlimited* levels of zoom [http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=34...](http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=3483c3de-b329-4af1-97d7-2d7f27d96ad1)

\- draw on a tablet, view on tablet / web [http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab](http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab)

A bit like if google docs had a baby with OneNote :)

Exploring now a possibility to render digital ink via webgl as Canvas poses
performance problems for very complex drawings.

~~~
alexandermi
How is this similar? VPaint is a unique animation tool; your tool has no
animation.

~~~
paulus_magnus2
Hah. We _have_ ideas to allow creating of animations in future releases. For
now vector graphics is THE similarity :)

------
jackmaney
It's a damn shame that the executable downloads are hosted on SourceForge. I'd
be willing to give it a try, but it'll have to wait until I have the time to
go through the rigmarole of compiling the source code.

~~~
krautsourced
I'm confused, what's the problem with them being hosted on SourceForge?

~~~
iamflimflam1
See here:

[http://www.howtogeek.com/218764/warning-
don%E2%80%99t-downlo...](http://www.howtogeek.com/218764/warning-
don%E2%80%99t-download-software-from-sourceforge-if-you-can-help-it/)

and here:

[http://www.information-
age.com/industry/software/123459675/h...](http://www.information-
age.com/industry/software/123459675/hotbed-malware-another-blow-sourceforge-
google-discovers-588-pages-malicious-software)

etc...

~~~
sambe
The second article suggests GitHub has a similar problem and the first says
that SourceForge has an opt-in policy. I can obviously understand people
wanting to boycott SF but no-one is talking about avoiding GH downloads. Did I
miss an element of this story?

~~~
nissehulth
I guess the main difference is that it is SF themselves that add some of the
crapware in binaries distributed by them. As far as I know, Github have never
done that.

That people may upload malware to their github repo is quite different.

------
jvehent
Very impressive tool. Not hard to pick up at all. It builds and runs on Fedora
22 without having to battle with dependencies, which is way easier than I
expected :)

------
k2xl
Flash actually can do very similar things with their IDE via Object Tweens.
And yes in flags you could edit the interpolated frames and "adjust it"
However, at least with my experience with flash, the interpolations never did
exactly what you wanted, and this tool seems to better predict what is
desired.

With that said, despite being free I am not sure if VPaint interface is that
much better than Flash.

~~~
_yosefk
From my experience, Object Tweens "never doing _exactly_ what you wanted" is
an understatement - they're pretty much useless for any non-trivial shape, not
doing anything remotely sensible.

There seems to be a lot of room for improvement in 2D interpolation, and their
video shows stuff that looks impressive enough. I'd have to try it to form an
opinion, of course... I hope I will find the time

------
rtpg
Watching the SIGRAPH video... isn't this basically how Flash animation works?
Does anyone know the major differences?

~~~
arketyp
It does seem like this technology is either old or just a decade or two too
late. Aren't there ways nowadays of generating 3D models from 2D sketches that
would serve better for this kind of intuitive topology animation?

~~~
dahart
Most of the examples they used in the video are topology changes in 2d that
results from motion without topology changes in 3d, so you have a good point.
But animation of topology changes is not a subject that has been well
researched yet, in 3d or 2d, so if you're interested, it might be worth
looking into exactly what is new here and why its coming out now.

In case you don't know about SIGGRAPH, it has historically been the best
showcase of breaking graphics research and techniques. That doesn't guarantee
something is new or good, but its one of the best first-order approximations
there is, so, even when a SIGGRAPH paper looks simplistic or old-hat to me at
first, I will generally give it the benefit of the doubt, because multiple
experts in the field have reviewed it and found it worthy, so chances are I'm
overlooking something.

------
fuzzythinker
Is an API on the roadmap? Before 2.0?

------
snake117
So is this kind of like Flash and Illustrator rolled into one free product?

If so that's pretty amazing.

------
kolev
Homebrew Cask request: [https://github.com/caskroom/homebrew-
cask/issues/13121](https://github.com/caskroom/homebrew-cask/issues/13121)

------
Quanttek
When compiling, as specified on Github [1], I get a SIGSEV

[1]
[https://github.com/dalboris/vpaint#linux](https://github.com/dalboris/vpaint#linux)

------
taivare
Anyone get this loaded on windows 10 ?

------
jarvuschris
phpBB and sourceforge? what a throwback!

------
baldfat
Version numbering is that 1 is beta. Why are people fine with this but when
KDE did a KDE 4.0 with publishing saying don't include it with your distro
they got killed.

P.S. I think all beta should any number people say it is beta and people
shouldn't get mad about numbering.

~~~
baldfat
So I do a post on why people should not get mad at Beta numbering and I get 4
down votes Nice. Maybe it is because I missed a word "be" before any number.
Just say why you don't like the post and don't just down vote. Let your voice
be heard instead of being passive. Engage with differences.

